# Cost of Living in KL



## carrillowu

My company is proposing that one of us, could move to KL for business purposes , but we don't have an idea of what should we ask monetary. I have been looking in several webistes for Senior System Engineer positions salary, but it all comes out to equivalent USD$37K annual, but it seams too little. Can somehow give me an idea of how much should an expat ask for that type of position? We would rent an apartment (2br min), car, maybe international school for 1 kid, etc.


----------



## rjnpenang

I don´t know about your salary but Malaysia is very cheap. Its more reasonable to eat out than cook at home. Live-maids are also cheap by international standards. Have a look at this site;
http://www.expatforum.com/articles/cost-of-living/cost-of-living-in-malaysia.html


----------



## carrillowu

*Cost of Living*

Thank you for the information, but in general numbers can an expat live in an apartment (safe area of course), have a vehicle, kids in international school, money for entertaiment, with USD$4000 a month? Just know when i get the offer from my boss..


----------



## rjnpenang

I can´t say how much a school is but here on Penang there are quite a few expats working down in the duty free zone. We have an apartment in a block, over half foreign owned, quite a few are being rented out at about 5,000 RM a month. Your 4,000 US equates to 12,900 RM so it looks if that a fair percentage is going to go on rent!. 37,000 US seems very low for a senior engineer!.Find out quick what an international school costs, add the 2 together then see your boss!. If you´re so skilled he probably needs you more than you need him. Regrds Rob


----------



## viv.destiny

International schools in Kuala Lumpur are expensive, especially those using the American ad British curriculum, and could cost from USD 3,000 to 15,000 per annum. Rental of a decent 2-bedroom apartment in KL costs RM 2,500 onwards and cars aren't cheap. I definitely suggest for you to approach the HR department of your company to provide for your child's education and apartment. With that taken care of, you can live comfortably on RM10,000 with your wife and kid in KL.


----------



## synthia

And ask for tax preparation as part of the deal. What does the offer include? Schools for your children? A company car? A housing allowance in additon to salaray? Any other perks?

Also watch out for taxes. I met an American who was teaching in an international school, and he told be everybody leaves after two years because they can't travel. What he said was that if you left Malaysia for any reason, your income tax rate would go way up. So even though people were happy with their lives, once they'd explored Malaysia, they had to leave. Sounds weird, and I can't vouch for it, but ask.


----------



## carrillowu

How about taxes for expats in KL? One of the post commented something about a duty free zone in penang, but how about KL?


----------



## rjnpenang

Taxes I don´t know, the duty free zone in Penang is, I think, for companys to import,assemble & re-export, all the BIG names are there, Intel, Bosch, Bausch, Osram etc.Whether the expats (lots of Japanese) pay local taxes, no idea, Sorry!.


----------



## slayerized

I'm sorry to be hijacking this thread; I have a job offer (unofficial) to work at Intel in Penang. I have 3-years of work experience in the US, and am considering moving back since I am originally from there. I was wondering if anyone has an idea as to how much Intel pays in Malaysia. It might help me in getting a clear picture on what I should reflect on in my offer. I'm sure Intel doesn't pay for car/housing etc.


----------



## synthia

Would they bring you in on an expat package? Probably not, I guess.


----------



## slayerized

synthia said:


> Would they bring you in on an expat package? Probably not, I guess.


I think there is a chance (or it will atleast be negotiable) since I have been in the US for 6years and did all my education here. I will know in a week, t would be great if you could let me know expat package or otherwise, what pay I can expect so that I will know If they are right on the mark or way off when the make me an offer.

Thanks


----------



## synthia

I'm sorry, but I really don't know what an expat package would include in Malaysia. They frequently include allowances for things that are more expensive than the home country, which is probably not going to be an issue for you.

If you are a permanent US resident you will have to continue to file US tax returns, and should ask for tax preparation. Medical insurance, of course. Some packages provide a round-trip ticket home every year or two. If you have children, they might pay for a private international school. 

Expat packages are, I think, usually attached to contracts, rather than permanent employment.


----------



## kpraveen

*is RM 6K enough to stay single in KL?*

hi all...

i will be traveling to KL soon in an onsite project from india. i work in a software firm.

i have been informed that i will get getting paid a RM 6K per month. 

will this be sufficient for me to live in KL? 

Can anyone have an idea of how much the taxes that is deducted from my sal (i.e 6K) ?

at present i have no idea where i will be staying or where my office is located where i will be working... so cant give you all any more details.

please suggest... 

thanks in advance

praveen


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, Hopefully someone who is familiar with KL will chime in here. KL is a big city, so a lot will depend on where you will be working and where you will live. Will you need a car to get to work? Is anything else being provided, like a housing allowance, or a car if needed?


----------



## asciii

kpraveen said:


> hi all...
> 
> i will be traveling to KL soon in an onsite project from india. i work in a software firm.
> 
> i have been informed that i will get getting paid a RM 6K per month.
> 
> will this be sufficient for me to live in KL?
> 
> Can anyone have an idea of how much the taxes that is deducted from my sal (i.e 6K) ?
> 
> at present i have no idea where i will be staying or where my office is located where i will be working... so cant give you all any more details.
> 
> please suggest...
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> praveen


 6k should be more than enuf to live in KL. If your work area is located at KLCC, then I suggest that you live somewhere close to a LRT station. The further u live from KLCC, the cheaper the rent gets.. You will be able to get to KLCC easily by LRT.

As for the tax calculation..I cant remember that one..I have to check back on that

asciii


----------



## tsrobinson115

Good post. I appriciate it


----------



## tumbleweeds

Yes, 6k rm should give you a very comfortable lifestyle in KL. If you're from the US, I believe that the first US$90,000 or so that you earn in a foreign country is exempt from federal income tax, so you'd just need to pay the Malaysian taxes, whatever that comes out to be. 

If you get a place right in the KLCC area, figure 2000-3000 rm for rent. Prices will go way down just by finding a place in Brickfields, Ampang or out in Petaling Jaya, Kelana Jaya or other outlying area. As the previous poster said, try to get a place near public transportation if you can, so you're not having to rely on taxi's or having your own vehicle - KL isn't the best place to drive in if you can avoid it! I like the Brickfields area, personally - it's close to the monorail and KL Sentral, and it's in an interesting part of the city, with lots of good restaurants and a great market. You would have no problem finding good accommodation around there for 2500 rm/month or less.


----------



## Serendipity2

If you are a permanent US resident you will have to continue to file US tax returns, and should ask for tax preparation. Medical insurance, of course. Some packages provide a round-trip ticket home every year or two. If you have children, they might pay for a private international school. 

Expat packages are, I think, usually attached to contracts, rather than permanent employment.[/QUOTE]


Synthia,

Here's the latest I could find regarding Americans living abroad. It changes and I didn't spend much time fact checking but it IS from an attorney and we all know we can always trust attorneys! 

The URL below gives a pretty good guideline for Americans. I think!

US INCOME TAXATION OF AMERICANS AND EXPATRIATES LIVING ABROAD


----------

